# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Cierre de pozos en Doñana

## No Registrado

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...77_287707.html

Hola no registrado, he movido el tema aquí ya que esta noticia que pones no tiene nada que ver con el acuífero 23.

Así mismo le he puesto un nuevo título al mensaje para que sea más descriptivo.

Un saludo

----------


## secototal

A ver si es verdad que cierran pozos ilegales

----------

